# Play idea



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Does anyone have a vizsla that thinks water is a toy?  My 14-month-old male has been living trying to catch the water from the hose in the garden. We throw it in different directions and he runs from left to right until exhausted. He gets mad at the water and tries to catch it with his mouth. It's hilarious! Literally our highlight at the moment, as he is being a big teenage pain and has so much testosterone in his body the park has become a nightmare. Won't stop barking at other dogs 🙄


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two of mine try to catch the water from the hose, and the third wants no part of the game.
I will let them play the game for a few minutes, and then put a stop to it. Them trying to catch something that can never be caught, can turn frustrating for them.


----------

